#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Английский >  > > >  >  >  Переводчикам и англочитающим сюда! :)

## Аньезка

Предлагаю в этом треде помогать друг другу в переводах слов и устойчивых словосочетаний, связанных с темой буддизма, с английского на русский и обратно, если требуется. 

И хотелось бы узнать, есть ли среди здешних посетителей переводчики буддистских текстов?

Из своих "открытий":
attitudes в буд. контексте - это вовсе не "отношения", а м.б. "клеши";
far-reaching attitudes/perfections -  "парамиты".

Надеюсь, темка пригодится! :Smilie:

----------


## Andrei Besedin

Тут ещё надо бы уточнить, что attitudes это клеши в терминологии Алекса Берзина. =)

----------

Нико (24.12.2009)

----------


## Аньезка

> Тут ещё надо бы уточнить, что attitudes это клеши в терминологии Алекса Берзина. =)


Андрей, а какие еще существуют варианты переводы слова "клеши" на английский? Как бы ты перевёл?

----------


## Andrei Besedin

На английский море вариантов. Emotions, hindrances, afflictive obscuration.
По-моему наиболее распространённый вариант - afflictive emotions.

----------


## До

Клешу как правило называют _affliction_, _defilement_ или _distress_. Хорошая эмоция неведение?

Вот, кстати, сейчас когда проверял частоту употребления гyглoм попалось:


> Peter Roberts: Well, if it’s a talk I might say both the English and the word klesha. I used to say ‘affliction’ and then after looking at the Sanskrit I found that it means something more like defilement. So I try to use ‘defilement’ more, particularly if it is a Tibetan translation of a Sanskrit text. If it is a talk in a Shambhala centre, they are used to the word klesha. It really depends on the audience. But I never translate klesha as ‘emotions’ or ‘conflicting emotions’. Thrangu Rinpoche thinks that is not correct, because not all emotions are kleshas, and not all kleshas are emotions. Fear is not a klesha and ignorance is not an emotion. He said that himself. He had obviously become aware of the translation and he said he didn’t think it was right. That was the only time I have heard him actually comment on a word like that.

----------


## Buural

У меня вопрос:
five degenerations - это пять вырождений (коряво как-то звучит), или есть какой-то более корректный эквивалент в русском языке?

----------


## До

> У меня вопрос: five degenerations - это пять вырождений (коряво как-то звучит), или есть какой-то более корректный эквивалент в русском языке?


Может быть пять упадков или пять видов упадка?

----------

Нико (24.12.2009)

----------


## Ersh

"пять падений"?

----------


## Komuso

Интересная тема...  хотя я не переводчик, но "англочитающий"  :Smilie:

----------


## Аньезка

The Stanzas of Dzyan  - "Станцы Дзен"?

----------


## Andrei Besedin

Упаси боже. Блаватская и слова-то такого ещё не знала, наверное.
"Строфы Дзьян".

----------


## Аньезка

> Упаси боже. Блаватская и слова-то такого ещё не знала, наверное.
> "Строфы Дзьян".


Тут мне подсказали - "Строфы Дхьяны".

А дзен возник вот из этого пассажа (перевод мой):




> Тибетским источником учений, представленных в «Тайной доктрине», по утверждению Блаватской, являются «Строфы Дхьяны» (The Stanzas of Dzyan) – первый том комментариев к семи секретным листам Kiu-te. ”Kiu-te” по-тибетски звучит как ”rgyud-sde” и означает «раздел тантры», что является заглавием к первой части Kagyur – тибетских переводов учений Будды.  ”Dzyan” звучит на санскрите как ”dhyana” (* по-японски zen*) и означает покой ума.

----------


## До

Аня, да забавно. На Wikipedia вообще написано, что _recent research has however uncovered connections to the buddhist tantric corpus known as "The Kalachakra Tanta"._

----------


## Аньезка

Retreat по-русски рИтрит или рЕтрит???
Все по-разному пишут.... в словаре такого нет. Есть "затворничество".

----------


## До

Как нету, в словаре retreat есть.

----------


## Аньезка

> Как нету, в словаре retreat есть.


До1, извини если неправильно выразила свою мысль! Я про словарь русского языка и слово "ритрит"..или "ретрит".

----------


## Tsewang Donden

Употребляйте аутентичное тибетское слово ритод (ri khrod) - "уединенное место в горах для практики". (С) "Совет Рожденного из Лотоса".

----------


## Павел Костылев

> Retreat по-русски рИтрит или рЕтрит???
> Все по-разному пишут.... в словаре такого нет. Есть "затворничество".


Вообще, скорее *ретрит*, но _ритрит_ больше "по-тибетски" звучит  :Smilie: 
Встречал много людей, которые думают, что это что-то старотибетское...

"Текст" Блаватской, кажется, "Станцы Дзиан" называется; но в её системе Дзиан - это совершенно весчь малосвязанная хоть с чем-то аутентичным. :Cool:

----------


## Аньезка

Люди добрые, как на русский традиционно переводится *space harmony web*? Речь идёт о разноцветном знаке (представляющем 5 элементов) и напоминающем паутину. Знак заимствован тибетскими буддистами из Бона. К сожалению, даже картинку найти не могу...

----------


## PampKin Head

Духоловка Хуана Гьяцо!!!

 :Smilie:

----------


## Аньезка

> Духоловка Хуана Гьяцо!!!


КАртинку в студию!!!

----------


## Аньезка

Или оставить как "сеть, гармонизирующая пространство"?

Дополнительная инфа: Иногда их называют «ловцы духов», но это не совсем то, чем они являются на самом деле. Они созданы для гармонизации элементов и являются просьбой к духам оставить людей в покое.

----------


## Паво Дордже

Уважаемые, как бы вы перевели на русский фразу *"Meditation on Generating the Mind of Enlightenment"*?

_Медитация на...
Зарождение || Порождение || Генерацию?
Просветлённого Ума || Ума просветления || Бодхичитты?_

*Важно*: можно ли всё-таки "the Mind of Enlightenment" переводить как "Бодхичитта", а "Generating..." как "Зарождение Бодхичитты", или бодхичитта и "ум просветленья" - разные по смыслу вещи?

*Спасибо!*

----------


## Аньезка

> Уважаемые, как бы вы перевели на русский фразу *"Meditation on Generating the Mind of Enlightenment"*?
> 
> _Медитация на...
> Зарождение || Генерацию?
> Просветлённого Ума || Ума просветления || Бодхичитты?_
> 
> *Важно*: можно ли всё-таки "the Mind of Enlightenment" переводить как "Бодхичитта", а "Generating..." как "Зарождение Бодхичитты", или бодхичитта и "ум просветленья" - разные по смыслу вещи?
> 
> *Спасибо!*


М.б. generating - "взращивание"

----------


## Паво Дордже

> М.б. generating - "взращивание"


Вот уж, Анюша, не знаю...
Была подобная идея, но в лингво и намёка на "взращивание" не было.

----------


## До

> *Важно*


Не понял важности.



> бодхичитта и "ум просветленья" - разные по смыслу вещи?


_Бодхи_ - просветление, _читта_ - (сердце) ум, мысль, намерение.

Так что всё правильно вы говорите.

----------


## Aleksey L.

когда речь идет о визуализации, то уместно говорить _порождение_ 
если речь о культивировании (относительной) бодхичитты - _зарождение_ ... зарождение просветленного настроя, избавляющего ум от потёмок )
________________________________
вот подумалось ... уместно ли вообще использование слова просветление? ... ведь бодхи - пробуждение, характерезующееся качествами раскрытия, свежести, нестесненности, гибкости, спонтанности

----------


## Andrei Besedin

"порождение" или "взращивание". Уж никак не "генерация" - 
(латинизмам в русских трансляциях - обструкцию!)

И думаю, лучше здесь не переводить "Бодхичитта". Автор если бы захотел, так и написал бы. Хотя смысл и не разный.

----------


## Паво Дордже

Спасибо всем высказавшимся!
Возможно, кто-то ещё желает высказать своё мнение?

----------


## Паво Дордже

> "порождение" или "взращивание"...
> И думаю, лучше здесь не переводить "Бодхичитта". Автор если бы захотел, так и написал бы. Хотя смысл и не разный.


Значит: или зарождение, или порождение, или взращивание.
Теперь разбираемся, зарождение/взращивание чего?
просветлённого настроя?
просветлённого ума?

Когда-то мы с Андреем уже пробовали решить эту задачу:

--------------------

_"Я думаю "зарождение просветлённого ума" вполне нормально. Ум просветления уже непонятно что такое, а "порождение" другой смысл внесёт.  Странного нет, просто сэм - это сокращение от чанчубсэм. То есть имеется в виду именно ум бодхи. Выбирая между умом/сознанием выбирай ум. Под сознанием обычно имеются в виду сознания пяти чувств. Я уже накалывался с ламой [...], что и "сознание", и "душа" им нужно переводить, как mind - потому что conscience они понимают в контексте сознаний чувств, а "душа" в аспекте животной души "ла"."_

-------

Вопрос: _"...а как поточнее перевести "Sempa, the great practitioners who have generated the mind of enlightenment"? Речь идёт об Объекте Прибежища Сангхе. "Сэмпа (великие практикующие, зародившие просветлённый ум)"? Или как-то иначе? Здесь действие совершено (зародившие) или продолжается (зарождающие)? Или вообще "Сэмпа (великие просветлённые практикующие)", или "Сэмпа (великие практикующие, обладающие просветлённым умом)"?"_

Ответ: _"have generated это перфект, действие уже завершено. Зародившие просветлённый ум. Просветлённые - вряд ли. А обладающие... так мы все им обладаем  Я за первый вариант "_

--------------------

Какие мысли, уважаемые?

----------


## PampKin Head

Семпа - это Джанчуб Семпа, Бодхисаттва. Тот, кто обрел актуальное знание абсолютной Бодхичитты.

----------


## До

> _"Я думаю "зарождение просветлённого ума" вполне нормально. Ум просветления уже непонятно что такое, а "порождение" другой смысл внесёт.  Странного нет, просто сэм - это сокращение от чанчубсэм. То есть имеется в виду именно ум бодхи. Выбирая между умом/сознанием выбирай ум. Под сознанием обычно имеются в виду сознания пяти чувств. Я уже накалывался с ламой [...], что и "сознание", и "душа" им нужно переводить, как mind - потому что conscience они понимают в контексте сознаний чувств, а "душа" в аспекте животной души "ла"."_


А интересно откуда (тибетскому?) ламе знать как правильно переводить на английский ум и сознание? Понятное дело лама привык к прямому соответствию тибетского и санскритского термина, так исторически сложилось, и переносит эту практику на английский/русский, не задумываясь над смыслом так как все равно по умному надо всё долго изучать, а за это время все несоответствия да как-нибудь выправятся. Так вот для ламы видимо _vijnana_ имеет однозначное соответствие с consciousness, а он не имеет ввиду _vijnana_, а имеет ввиду _manas_, или _citta_, или _nama_, или _buddhi_ или ещё что, значит нельзя переводить как consciousness (сознание).

_Vijnana_ относится к сознанию пяти чувств, но в нашей культуре чувства не имеют никакого сознания, не понятно о чем речь. Сознание в нашей культуре, это сознание, как раз то-же самое что и ум. Чувства в обыденном понимании мы можем, разве что, воспринимать или пассивно осознавать, но _сознание_ вовсе не пассивная вещь или процесс, а активность (работа сознания). Vijnana еще переводят как cognition, вариантов много.

ps. Это не предложение по преводу, а размышления на тему. Диалектика в том, что переводит тот кто ещё не понял, так как тот кто знает как сказать своими словами - не переводит, а говорит своими словами.

----------


## Aleksey L.

> Значит: или зарождение, или порождение, или взращивание.
> Теперь разбираемся, зарождение/взращивание чего?
> просветлённого настроя?
> просветлённого ума?


 :Smilie:  как уже было сказано, "порождение" лучше бы употреблять конкретно в связи с практикой визуализации ... нельзя же сказать "Учитель _зарождает_ себя в образе того или иного божества ... но он визуализирует себя, _порождая_ божество, "становясь им" и наполняя единое пространство. 

это дабы не было путаницы ... 
поэтому и _зарождение_ - когда речь касается ума (разума), нельзя _породить_ ум, нельзя его _зародить_ ... он есть всегда, есть у каждого чувствующего существа, но можно зародить нужные семена, дадущие требуемые всходы, но только в том случае, когда за ростками ухаживаешь, ухаживаешь с заботой и благопожеланиями ....  направленными на обретение блага всеми без исключения живыми существами. 

... можно зародить настрой, подводящий к раскрытию ума-разума, самой сердечной сущности пробуждения. местоположение разума - сердце (кое необходимо опустошить, и поддерживать опустошенно-свободным, тогда сможешь и "наполнить" мир). 
________________________________________________________________
вобщем, итог: "зарождение просветленного настроя" или "зарождение относительной бодхичитты"

----------


## Паво Дордже

Выражаю всем зародившуюся в сердце и порождённую умом Благодарень!

----------


## Arseniy

Kak po anglijski skazat' - "Prinnimat' pribejishe"?

----------


## Гелег

> Kak po anglijski skazat' - "Prinnimat' pribejishe"?


to take Refuge

----------


## Гелег

Не подскажет ли кто, как правильно перевести на русский язык слово resultant?
Например в словосочетании "causal and resultant vajraholder".
Слово "результативный" явно не подходит. 
Есть еще "следственный", но ассоциации неинтересные.  Или все же придется создать такое слово в этом смысле?

----------


## Спокойный

Контекст бы.

----------


## До

> Контекст бы.


http://www.khandro.net/TibBud_Thrangu_creation.htm

----------


## Yeshe

Без контекста, то есть без полной фразы действительно трудно. Судя по всему имеются в виду *причины и следствия* (последствия), но нужна вся фраза, чтобы сформулировать на русском грамотно.

----------


## До

С _resultant_ как раз всё просто - Ваджрадхара получающийся в результате, результирующий. А вот с _causal_ не понятно. Одного знания английского тут мало, нужен эксперт по тантре!

----------


## Гелег

> Без контекста, то есть без полной фразы действительно трудно. Судя по всему имеются в виду *причины и следствия* (последствия), но нужна вся фраза, чтобы сформулировать на русском грамотно.


А вообще какие есть варианты?

----------


## Гелег

> С _resultant_ как раз всё просто - Ваджрадхара получающийся в результате, результирующий. А вот с _causal_ не понятно. Одного знания английского тут мало, нужен эксперт по тантре!


Causal обычно переводят как причинный.

----------


## До

> Есть еще "следственный", но ассоциации неинтересные.





> Causal обычно переводят как причинный.


Ассоциации не беспокоят?


ps.
Остановимся на "выступающий в роли причины", (если это так, конечно, по смыслу.)

----------


## Гелег

> Ассоциации не беспокоят?


 :Smilie: 

Все же думаю остановиться на причинном и следственном. Какими бы ни были ассоциации в обеих случаях.

----------


## До

> Все же думаю остановиться на причинном и *следственном*.


Я считаю, это безграмотно и никто вас не поймёт.




> Какими бы ни были ассоциации в обеих случаях.


Во втором случае, это не ассоциация, а прямое значение слова. Что мешает написать _результирующий_ или хотябы _следующий_?


ps. Даже если абстрагироваться от раследования, то "следственном", обозначает "относящийся к следствию", как например в словосочетании "причинно-следственный закон" (не обозначает, что закон является следствием причины, а что он описывает эту связь), а у вас же слово _resultant_ означает не просто какое-то отношение к следствию (неизвестно какое, абстрактное), а то, что он сам является результатом, следствием, плодом. Т.о. "следственном" расширяет и упускает смысл, который вполне есть в ангийском варианте.

----------


## Гелег

> Я считаю, это безграмотно и никто вас не поймёт.
> 
> 
> Во втором случае, это не ассоциация, а прямое значение слова. Что мешает написать _результирующий_ или хотябы _следующий_?


ИМХО, результирующий подразумевают "результирующий в", т.е. некий процесс, тогда как там скорее уже свершенный факт.

Думаю, изначально по смыслу и контексту само тибетское слово 'bras bu можно переводить на английский и как resultant и как consequent, опять же в зависимости от ситуации.

----------


## Yeshe

> Все же думаю остановиться на причинном и следственном. Какими бы ни были ассоциации в обеих случаях.


 Вы хотите установить истину голосованием? Что вам мешает дать всю фразу? А еще лучше целый абзац. Языковые сложности решаются тем лучше, чем больше информации - тем адекватнее и ближе по смыслу можно перевести. А с тем, что вы дали, можно только в гадалки играть - так или не так. И вы никогда не будете уверены, что выбрали правильный вариант.

----------


## Спокойный

causal vajra-holder (rgyu rdo rje 'dzin pa)
resultant vajra-holder ('bras bu rdo rje 'dzin pa)

По теме.
http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/en...s_results.html

Я думаю, чтобы перевести, надо это просто понять!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Гелег

Мы с вами опираемся на язык, ранее широко не использовавшийся для передачи Буддадхармы, и если культурная среда, где используется язык имела мало представлений о буддийских понятиях, то как он будет их отражать?
Но ведь язык живет и меняется, и допустимо вводить новые смыслы в уже существующие слова, не так ли? Но впрочем не допуская явного противоречия.





> Вы хотите установить истину голосованием? Что вам мешает дать всю фразу? А еще лучше целый абзац. Языковые сложности решаются тем лучше, чем больше информации - тем адекватнее и ближе по смыслу можно перевести. А с тем, что вы дали, можно только в гадалки играть - так или не так. И вы никогда не будете уверены, что выбрали правильный вариант.


Текст из разряда закрытых для всеобщего обозрения, так что здесь на это пойтить не могу.

----------


## Yeshe

> Текст из разряда закрытых для всеобщего обозрения, так что здесь на это пойтить не могу.


Тогда вы рискуете сделать по незнанию много ошибок в своем супер-секретном тексте, перевести его неправильно и лишить его секретной ценности. 

Ну вам виднее.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Гелег

Спасибо за отклики!

----------


## Маша_ла

Вообще-то, я все прочла. Но ради Вас, Спокойный, хотя, Вы сегодня и Беспокойный, какой-то, сотру свои сообщения, чтобы Вас не беспокоить. Так устроит?
З.Ы. Нервные все какие-то стали..

----------


## Спокойный

> Вообще-то, я все прочла. Но ради Вас, Спокойный, хотя, Вы сегодня и Беспокойный, какой-то, сотру свои сообщения, чтобы Вас не беспокоить. Так устроит?


Да.  :Cool:

----------


## Маша_ла

Как легко делать людей счастливыми  :Smilie:  Пятница же - уже расслабьтесь и получайте удовольствие.. От жизни  :Smilie:

----------


## Спокойный

Уже.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Маша_ла

Фу, ну слава богу. Пусть у всех существ все будет  :Smilie:

----------


## Спокойный

Вот с этого и надо начинать!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Маша_ла

это по умолчанию и так ясно, по-моему

----------


## Владимир Лях

Судя по тексту, речь идёт о чём-то (у меня некий хаос в буддийской терминологии), что являет собой "причину": дхармакая, напр."Свет Матери"- causal vajra holder, и о результате: нирманакая, напр. "Свет Сына" resultant vajra holder. Подразумевается, конечно, некий процесс: sambhogakaya, который, в свою очередь, двунаправленный, что и подчёркивается понятием "Встреча". При встрече не ясно и... не важно. кто является инициатором события: важен сам факт происходящего в результате реализации практик "causal vajra holder" и "resultant vajra holder".
Спасибо.
P.S. Выбор точного эквивалента будет зависеть от содержания (опред. терминов и понятий) Вашего перевода. Читая Щербатского (Теория познания и логика по учению позднейших буддистов):"Сообразно с этим, буддисты с похвальной точностью, как то будет видно из печатаемого ниже сочинения Дхармакирти, всегда стараются указать не только на то, что известным термином утверждается, но и на то, что им отрицается; только тогда становится вполне ясным то, что этим же термином утверждается".

----------


## Joanna_Kelley

Добрый вечер, братцы-англичане.
Возникла грандиозная проблема. Никак не соображу, где найти правила транскрипции/транслитерации на русский для тибетских имён, написанных на английском языке. Они вообще такие есть в природе? Выручайте.

----------


## Andrei Besedin

Писаных правил нигде нет. Как правило тибетские имена на русский транскрибируют исходя из их приблизительного звучания, то есть опускают все непроизносимые приставки-суффиксы. Изменяют гласную А в зависимости от суффиксов, например, в "-an" "-as" изменяют A на Э или Е. Yontan - Йонтэн, Trinlas - Тринле.

С суффиксом "-d" поступают по-разному, обычно его лучше опускать, иначе в русском он начинает произноситься и сильно искажает передачу слова. Например "Odsal" по звучанию гораздо ближе к "Осэл", чем к "Одсэл". С другой стороны, традиционно уже суффикс употребляется в словах "чод" и "ритод", и иногда полезен, когда Od выделяется, как самостоятельная часть имени, например "Od Mitrug" - тогда лучше оставить "Од Митруг".

Сейчас издана книга Чогьяла Намкая Норбу "Драджор" с описание системы транслитерации, принятой в Дзогчен-общине (там не кириллическая транслитерация, а латинская с диакритикой). Она может быть полезна для того, чтобы подробно изучить правила произношения тибетских слов.

----------


## Joanna_Kelley

> Писаных правил нигде нет. Как правило тибетские имена на русский транскрибируют исходя из их приблизительного звучания, то есть опускают все непроизносимые приставки-суффиксы. Изменяют гласную А в зависимости от суффиксов, например, в "-an" "-as" изменяют A на Э или Е. Yontan - Йонтэн, Trinlas - Тринле.
> 
> С суффиксом "-d" поступают по-разному, обычно его лучше опускать, иначе в русском он начинает произноситься и сильно искажает передачу слова. Например "Odsal" по звучанию гораздо ближе к "Осэл", чем к "Одсэл". С другой стороны, традиционно уже суффикс употребляется в словах "чод" и "ритод", и иногда полезен, когда Od выделяется, как самостоятельная часть имени, например "Od Mitrug" - тогда лучше оставить "Од Митруг".


*Andrei Besedin*, большое спасибо за советы. Буду пытаться правильно определить приставки-суффиксы.



> Сейчас издана книга Чогьяла Намкая Норбу "Драджор" с описание системы транслитерации, принятой в Дзогчен-общине (там не кириллическая транслитерация, а латинская с диакритикой). Она может быть полезна для того, чтобы подробно изучить правила произношения тибетских слов.


А в этой книге есть сводные таблицы подобные, допустим,  вот этой? Пусть и с латиницей с диакритикой.


*Всем*
Тут подумала... У меня, в общем, не так много этих имен. Может быть, вас, имеющих хотя бы приблизительное понятие о звучании тибетских слов, не затруднит исправить мои ошибки?
Дорд(?)же (Dorje) из провинции Амдо (Amdo), города (?) Реконг (Rekong)
Дорже Дракпа (Dorje Drakpa) из провинции Кхам Цинхай (Kham Lingtshang)
Дорже Гьялцен (Dorje Gyaltsen) из западной части провинции Цанг(?) (Western Tsang)
Гомпо (Gompo) из долины Гийронг (Kyirong)
Джампа (Jampa) из Лхасы
Джамаянг (Jamyang) из провинции Амдо
Кунзанг Тобги (Kunzang Tobgye) из королевства Бутан
Легдрап Гьятсо (Legdrup Gyatsho) из монастыря Фенюль Налендра (Phenyul Nalendra)
Лоден (Loden) из провинции Амдо
Лосанг Хедруп (Losang Khedrup) из Монголии
Пема Кончок (Pema Konchok) из провинции Кхам Цинхай
Сага (Saga) из провинции Кхам Цинхай
Царги (Thargye) из городка Лхатзе (Lhatse), провинция Цанг
Тшедор (Tshedor) из провинции Кхам Цинхай
Тшокни Гьятсо (Tshoknyi Gyatsho) из района Гахок (Kham Gakhok) провинции Кхам
Вангчук (Wangchuk) из провинции Ладак (Ladakh) 
Вангдрак (Wangdrak) из деревни Шекар Дзонг (Shekar Dzong)
Вангду (Wangdu) из провинции Ладак
Вангъял (Wangyal) из района Долпо
Дезхунг Трулку Римпоче (Dezhung Trulku Rimpoche)
Джампа (Jhampa) и Ау Лешей (Au Leshey)
Бодонг Панчен (Bo-dong Pan-chen)

----------


## Joanna_Kelley

И ещё вопрос. Как по-русски называется вот это? 

Палатка? Может быть, есть специальное название?

----------


## Eternal Jew

В переводе с тибетского это называется: "Палатка армейская, брезентовая, на 4-х военнослужащих".

----------

Доржик (25.12.2009)

----------


## Joanna_Kelley

*Eternal Jew*, ага, значит ведущие кочевую жизнь тибетские пастухи действительно живут в армейских ярангах типа вигвам которые русские называют палатками. Всё понятно, большое спасибо.

----------


## Eternal Jew

Именно так!  :Smilie:  

Все поставки у тибетских пастухов - от китайцев, насильно оккупировавших Тибет в 50-е годы. Других источников, увы, нет и не будет в ближайшую кальпу.

Все палатки у китацев - военного образца.

Все, что и китайцев "военного образца" - технологии, продукция, вооружение - пришло (или было украдено) из Советского Союза.

Соответственно - перед вами "палатка армейская"  :Smilie: 

P.S. А что, позволительно мне будет спросить - правильный перевод названия этого "вигвама" с тибетского на русский сильно повлияет на результаты Вашей личной практики?  :Smilie:

----------


## Joanna_Kelley

> P.S. А что, позволительно мне будет спросить - правильный перевод названия этого "вигвама" с тибетского на русский сильно повлияет на результаты Вашей личной практики?


*Eternal Jew*, отвечаю на полном серьёзе. Я ужасный дурак во всем, что касается буддизма и Тибета. Мне бы заказ сделать, не сильно наврамши, и счастью моему не будет предела.

А... так как Вы производите впечатление сведущего человека, а я скромностью не отличаюсь, хочу спросить у Вас: а в чём жили пастухи до 50-х? Сильно до? Несколько столетий назад. В шалашах? В голых горах строили шалаши? Из чего?? В юртах, подобных монгольским/киргизским/казахским/_..._ нужное выбрать? Или их жилище называлось так же - палатка?

----------


## Eternal Jew

Увы, но я вынужден Вас огорчить: впечатление «сведущего» я произвожу только либо на очень доверчивых людей, либо на тех, кто меня совсем не знает.  :Smilie:  При ближайшем знакомстве такое впечатление рассеивается.

Так вот, о фотографии.
Если какой-то предмет выглядит, как палатка, устанавливается по тому же принципу, что и палатка, и используется с теми же целями, что  и палатка… то это, несомненно и есть палатка.  :Smilie:  

Я тут просмотрел в связи с Вашим вопросом несколько достойных книг, но нигде напрямую тибетского значения переводчики не приводят, а повсеместно используют лишь термины «палатка» или «шатер». Так, Тулку Ургьен Ринпоче в книге «Блистательное величие» (М.: Открытый мир, 2007) на с. 155 так и говорит: «Шакья Шри жил в окружении примерно семисот учеников (…) а другие люди останавливались в маленьких шатрах из брезента или войлока из ячьей шерсти…».  

В русском языке, как вы знаете, позволительно присваивать какому-то новому явлению или предмету «русское» название (для сравнения - в иврите, допустим, всем без исключения «иноязычным» предметам в обязательном порядке «придумывается» (составляется) «свое» ивритское название – этим там занимается целая академия)… 

Так что просто говорите (или пишите): «Па-лат-ка» (и не ошибетесь!)  :Smilie:  … 
Если, конечно, тибетское название не несет какой-то сакральный смысл для Вас.  :Smilie: 


P.S. Временный лагерь, состоящий из множества таких палаток кочевников называется _гар_. Как правило, он спонтанно образовывался в том месте, где Учитель давал учения для тибетских практиков. Легко собирался, так же легко разбирался, если нужно было перенести на другое место.

Если большая палатка использовалась как место для коллективной практики, можно применить термин _гомпа_.

----------


## Eternal Jew

> Тут подумала... У меня, в общем, не так много этих имен. Может быть, вас, имеющих хотя бы приблизительное понятие о звучании тибетских слов, не затруднит исправить мои ошибки?


Держите:  :Smilie: 

Дорд(?)же (Dorje) из провинции Амдо (Amdo), города (?) Реконг (Rekong)
Лучше и общепринято – «ДорДже». Амдо – правильно. Реконг – не знаю, наверное так и звучит.

Дорже Дракпа (Dorje Drakpa) из провинции Кхам Цинхай (Kham Lingtshang) 
ДорДже Дракпа – правильно, Кхам – тоже. Цинхай – правильно.

Дорже Гьялцен (Dorje Gyaltsen) из западной части провинции Цанг(?) (Western Tsang) 
ДорДже Гьялцен. Цанг – правильно. (Цангсар – древнее княжество, Цангсар Дрананг – родина Тулку Ургьена Ринпоче)

Гомпо (Gompo) из долины Гийронг (Kyirong)
Кьиронг.

Джампа (Jampa) из Лхасы
Правильно.

Джамаянг (Jamyang) из провинции Амдо
Лучше: ДжамЬянг. Амдо – правильно.

Кунзанг Тобги (Kunzang Tobgye) из королевства Бутан
Правильнее: Кунсанг. Проверьте также, не пропущена ли буква L в конце слова Tobgye (или не приняли ли строчную букву «l» за «e»!). Тогда будет «Тобгьял»

Легдрап Гьятсо (Legdrup Gyatsho) из монастыря Фенюль Налендра (Phenyul Nalendra)
Можно и нужно употреблять и «Гьяцо» (как в имени ЕС Далай-ламы 14-го – Тензин Гьяцо). Монастырь лучше назвать Феньюл Налендра.

Лоден (Loden) из провинции Амдо
Так

Лосанг Хедруп (Losang Khedrup) из Монголии
К(х)

Пема Кончок (Pema Konchok) из провинции Кхам Цинхай
Так. Иногда употребляют и ПЭма КончоГ (второе, с «г», правильнее)

Сага (Saga) из провинции Кхам Цинхай
Судя по всему так…

Царги (Thargye) из городка Лхатзе (Lhatse), провинция Цанг
Не знаю, боюсь соврать

Тшедор (Tshedor) из провинции Кхам Цинхай
Не знаю, но «ш» - вряд ли…

Тшокни Гьятсо (Tshoknyi Gyatsho) из района Гахок (Kham Gakhok) 
провинции Кхам
Цокни Гьяцо. Гахок – не знаю… В Кхаме есть большая провинция, наывается Голок. Поэтому проверьте, нет ли опечатки в слове Gakhok

Вангчук (Wangchuk) из провинции Ладак (Ladakh)
Так. Можно, кстати, и ЛадакХ

Вангдрак (Wangdrak) из деревни Шекар Дзонг (Shekar Dzong)
Первое - правильно. Дзонг - тоже... 

Вангду (Wangdu) из провинции Ладак
Да

Вангъял (Wangyal) из района Долпо
Да

Дезхунг Трулку Римпоче (Dezhung Trulku Rimpoche)
Деж(?)унг Тулку (без «р») РиНпоче

Джампа (Jhampa) и Ау Лешей (Au Leshey)
Джампа и Аю 

Бодонг Панчен (Bo-dong Pan-chen)
Наверное

____________________________________

... Прошу прощения за возможные ошибки!

----------


## Гелег

1. ДорДже - Дордже

2. ДжамЬянг - Джамьян (или Жамьян) 

3. Легдрап Гьятсо - Легдруб Гьяцо

4. Лосанг Хедруп - Лосанг Кхедруб

5. Дешунг Ринпоче

----------


## Eternal Jew

Нет, Гелег, Вы меня немножко не поняли.

Когда я писал слово Дор*Д*же, то я "поднял" вторую букву "д" до прописной специально, чтобы *Joanna_Kelley* обратила не нее внимание (т.е. что ее просто там надо поставить), а вовсе не потому, что так надо писать.  :Smilie: 

Поэтому конечно же: "Дордже", "Кхедруб" и т.п.

А вот по поводу Джамьянга / Джамьяна. Можно и так, и так. Но, к примеру, Фарида Маликова, употребляет первое написание. Да и Вы же сами (обратите внимание), оставили "*г*" в конце "Лосанг Кхедруб"... С Джамьянгом - такой же принцип.

По поводу "Легдруб" - спасибо, пропустил.

А вот, сдается мне, Дешунг Тулку Ринпоче все же больше похож на Дечунг Тулку Ринпоче

----------


## Andrei Besedin

> А в этой книге есть сводные таблицы подобные, допустим,  вот этой? Пусть и с латиницей с диакритикой.


Нет, сводной таблицы нет.




> *Всем*
> Тут подумала... У меня, в общем, не так много этих имен. Может быть, вас, имеющих хотя бы приблизительное понятие о звучании тибетских слов, не затруднит исправить мои ошибки?


Этернал Джу вам уже ответил, в основном правильно, но в его ответе есть несколько больших неточностей.




> Легдрап Гьятсо (Legdrup Gyatsho) из монастыря Фенюль Налендра (Phenyul Nalendra)


В данном случае правильный вариант такой: "Легдруп Гьяцо из монастыря Пеньюл Налендра".

В тибетском языке нет звука "ф" вообще. Есть звук "па" с придыханием. Иногда его записывают как "пха", иногда как "па", так что вариант Пхеньюл тоже не будет ошибкой.

Что касается Gakhok, то скорее его лучше транслитерировать как "Гакок" или "Гакхок".

Tshedor - Цхедор. 

В остальном уже всё ответили другие собеседники.

----------


## Eternal Jew

По поводу "Ф" - не догадался... Но вот только что поискал при помощи Гугла, он выдал вот такой результат:

http://www.dechen.org/resources/pdfs/karmathinleypa.pdf




> [xii] Rongtong Sheja Kunzig (Rongston Shesbya Kungzigs, [1367-1449]) was a very 
> eminent Sakyapa master. His commentaries on the Prajnaparamita were particularly 
> influential. Rongtonpa founded *the monastery of Nalendra in the Phenyul area*.


Так что судя по всему, правильно так: "Ленгдруп Гьяцо из монастыря Налендра в местности (области) Пхеньюл".


P.S. Какие *еще* "большие неточности" в моем ответе?  :Smilie:

----------


## Andrei Besedin

Следуя этой логике, вы и Дерге Гомчен будете переводить, как "Великая гомпа из города (области) Дерге".  :Smilie:  Неточности ищите сами. Всех благ, удачи!

----------


## Eternal Jew

А я и не следую никакой логике. 
Что нашел в интернете - ("the monastery of Nalendra in the Phenyul area"), то и перевожу.

А вот сделать "бла-бла" относительно "больших неточностей" и сказать "ну, ищите сами", конечно, ОЧЕНЬ легко и приятно... Причем, на окружающих такие действия сразу производят вид крупного специалиста и знатока.   :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:  Поэтому либо помогите девушке, написав свой собственный перевод, либо не сотрясайте воздух понапрасну...

----------


## Joanna_Kelley

*Eternal Jew,
Гелег,
Andrei Besedin*, большое вам спасибо. Вы мне очень помогли.

----------


## Mus

Всем доброго времени суток.
Нуждаюсь в помощи виртуальной сангхи, а именно тех, кто профессионально занимается переводами дхармических текстов.
Посоветуйте надёжный он-лайн ресурс (словари, глоссарии проч.) по переводу общебуддийской (оптимально было бы "тибетский буддизм" и "бон") терминологии с английского/русского на русский/английский. Буду ВЕСЬМА благодарен. Ну и.... благая карма никому ещё не помешала  :Smilie: 
Спасибо!
Валерий

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

Здравствуйте.
Как лучше перевести на русский язык словосочетание "Ordination Lineages", например в контекстах такого типа:
"Theravada Ordination Lineages",
"bhikshuni ordination lineage" и т.п.

----------


## Евгения Горенко

Линии посвящения? 

ordination - the action of ordaining or conferring holy orders on someone

Oxford American Dictionary

----------

Александр Владленович Белоусов (11.04.2009)

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

> Retreat по-русски рИтрит или рЕтрит???
> ...


Правильно будет "ретрит".

----------

Аньезка (13.04.2009), Нико (24.12.2009)

----------


## Алексис

А не ритрИт ?  :Smilie:

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

> А не ритрИт ?


Нет, ретрИт.  :Smilie:

----------


## Нико

> Здравствуйте.
> Как лучше перевести на русский язык словосочетание "Ordination Lineages", например в контекстах такого типа:
> "Theravada Ordination Lineages",
> "bhikshuni ordination lineage" и т.п.


Традиции монашеского посвящения

"Тхеравадинские традиции монашеского посвящения"

"Традиция посвящения в бхикшуни (полностью посвящённую монахиню".

----------

Александр Владленович Белоусов (24.12.2009)

----------


## Нико

По поводу Causal and Resultant Vajraholder:


Можно переводить как Ваджрадержец причины и плода.

Кстати, некоторые переводят как "Ваджродержец", может быть, это более по правилам русского языка (устар. арх.), но я предпочитаю первый вариант.

Как-то я в одной садхане я перевела "причинный В." и "результативный". М.б. коряво звучит, но смысл сохраняется. 

Mind of enlightenment -- букв. "ум, устремлённый к просветлению". Звучит длинновато, поэтому лучше всё же в основном сохрянять санскр. термин "Бодхичитта". Как и "бодхисаттва". 

"Ретрит" -- перевод, который уже более менее устоялся в русском языке, "ритрит" -- значительно менее употребимо. Ритод -- слишком близко к тибетскому, некоторые дхармические термины приходят в руссий язык всё-таки с английского, поэтому "ритод" как-то не привился vs "ретрит".

----------

Александр Владленович Белоусов (24.12.2009), Гелег (25.12.2009)

----------


## Маша_ла

Многоуважаемые, как еще окромя мирское существование, т.е., имеется в виду существование в 6 сферах, можно назвать wordly existence?

Рахмат лукум. Спасибо, значить  :Smilie: 

(Юй Кан, только никаких там упаси, на небеси, иже еси и пр. ереси, плиз  :Smilie:  )

----------


## Ирина Титова

> Многоуважаемые, как еще окромя мирское существование, т.е., имеется в виду существование в 6 сферах, можно назвать wordly existence?
> 
> Рахмат лукум. Спасибо, значить 
> 
> (Юй Кан, только никаких там упаси, на небеси, иже еси и пр. ереси, плиз  )


А чем мирское существование не подходит? Какие-то оттенки смысла нужно передать? Если да, то какие?

----------

Маша_ла (12.04.2010)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Многоуважаемые, как еще окромя мирское существование, т.е., имеется в виду существование в 6 сферах, можно назвать wordly existence?


Дайте контекст, т.е. хотя бы абзац с этим экзистенсом?

----------


## До

> Многоуважаемые, как еще окромя мирское существование, т.е., имеется в виду существование в 6 сферах, можно назвать worldly existence?


Например "_существование в 6и сферах_". (Обычно существуют, правда, не в шести сферах, а в трёх.)

----------

Маша_ла (12.04.2010)

----------


## Маша_ла

Ну мне кажется, что мирское существование, для человека со стороны будет звучать как жизнь мирянина, а не существование в 6 сферах самсары. Хотя, может и пусть себе звучит. Нехай чел. со стороны просвещается самостоятельно.. Не знаю, в общем, как лучше.

Ну вот пассаж. Смысл понятен, захотелось узнать мнение насчет существования в 6 сферах. А с др. стороны, так тоже не назовешь, поскольку тогда надо объяснять, что такое 6 сфер.. Мдя.. Остается мирское существование тока  :Smilie: 

"The highest person realizes that, just as he himself does not want to suffer, and does want happiness, so also do all living beings have the same fears and wishes. He knows that, since we have been born again and again from beginningless time in worldly existence, there is not a single sentient being who has not been our mother and father at one time or another. Since we are that close to all sentient beings, the best person is the one who practices Buddhism in order to remove all these countless sentient beings from suffering. "

Это цитата из интервью ЕС Сакья Тризина, он учит на английском, если что  :Smilie:

----------


## Ирина Титова

> Ну мне кажется, что мирское существование, для человека со стороны будет звучать как жизнь мирянина, а не существование в 6 сферах самсары. Хотя, может и пусть себе звучит. Нехай чел. со стороны просвещается самостоятельно.. Не знаю, в общем, как лучше.
> 
> Ну вот пассаж. Смысл понятен, захотелось узнать мнение насчет существования в 6 сферах. А с др. стороны, так тоже не назовешь, поскольку тогда надо объяснять, что такое 6 сфер.. Мдя.. Остается мирское существование тока 
> 
> "The highest person realizes that, just as he himself does not want to suffer, and does want happiness, so also do all living beings have the same fears and wishes. He knows that, since we have been born again and again from beginningless time in worldly existence, there is not a single sentient being who has not been our mother and father at one time or another. Since we are that close to all sentient beings, the best person is the one who practices Buddhism in order to remove all these countless sentient beings from suffering. "
> 
> Это цитата из интервью ЕС Сакья Тризина, он учит на английском, если что


А мне кажется, что в данном случае вообще можно обойтись другими словами. Что-нибудь вроде "перерождаемся снова и снова". Тут же ж про сферы вообще ничего нет, так зачем людям разъяснять то, о чем они даже понятия не имеют...

----------

Маша_ла (12.04.2010)

----------


## Маша_ла

Ну оставлю как есть, мирское существование. Ежели Святейшество решил этот термин употребить, его и оставим.
Просто я не люблю своими словами писать что-то. Стараюсь, как правило, по оригиналу, но не подстрочник понятно. Просто, чтобы своим восприятием не исказить смысл, который вкладывает в учение Учитель.
Но это так, офф. Спасибо, благородные дети благородной семьи  :Smilie:  Правда, спасибо.

Хотя, там и есть про перерождаемся снова и снова, просто вопрос, где перерождаемся. А все там же, видать  :Smilie:  Спасибо.

----------


## Ирина Титова

> Ну оставлю как есть, мирское существование. Ежели Святейшество решил этот термин употребить, его и оставим.
> Просто я не люблю своими словами писать что-то. Стараюсь, как правило, по оригиналу, но не подстрочник понятно. Просто, чтобы своим восприятием не исказить смысл, который вкладывает в учение Учитель.
> Но это так, офф. Спасибо, благородные дети благородной семьи  Правда, спасибо.
> 
> Хотя, там и есть про перерождаемся снова и снова, просто вопрос, где перерождаемся. А все там же, видать  Спасибо.


Интересный, кстати, вопрос! Не отрыть ли для обсуждения тему "Можно ли при изменении формы, сохранить дух учения и как это сделать?" ну, или что-то типа того...

----------


## Юй Кан

> Ну вот пассаж. Смысл понятен, захотелось узнать мнение насчет существования в 6 сферах. А с др. стороны, так тоже не назовешь, поскольку тогда надо объяснять, что такое 6 сфер.. Мдя.. Остается мирское существование тока 
> 
> "The highest person realizes that, just as he himself does not want to suffer, and does want happiness, so also do all living beings have the same fears and wishes. He knows that, since we have been born again and again from beginningless time in worldly existence, there is not a single sentient being who has not been our mother and father at one time or another. Since we are that close to all sentient beings, the best person is the one who practices Buddhism in order to remove all these countless sentient beings from suffering. "


Да ведь просто всё, ИМХО. 
Можно сказать ваще безо всяких спец. терминов (если уж принцип такой, что согласно ему даже слово, к примеру, "сансара", табуировано : ) -- "рождаться здесь" или "рождаться в мире/мирах страданий"...

Маша_ла, не парьтесь, отвечая и отвергая. Эт я просто потому, что как бы посулил же. : )

А "_мирское_ сущ-ние" -- действительно не ахти, правильно всё понимаете. : )

----------

Маша_ла (12.04.2010)

----------


## Маша_ла

Йо, пупсики  :Smilie: 
Вопрос назрел. Вот цитата.
"Taking refuge marks the difference between Buddhists and non-Buddhists: it means you have surrendered, you have taken refuge.
Q. In what way do we surrender?
A. You surrender yourself. As I said, worldly existence is full of sufferings..." И далее про страдания в самсаре и о нас, которым нужна помощь и все такое..

Surrender как лучше перевести - отрекаться (имеется в виду от самсары), сдаваться  :Smilie:  вверять себя или че. Отрекаться лучше, наверное.  Но что есть тогда surrender yourself?

Большое спасибо. Ура!

----------


## Юй Кан

Если surrender = "отречение" (от сансары), то surrender yourself = "отрекаетесь от [служения] себе/самости", во имя служения другим (а по сути -- Трём Драгоценностям), т.к. целиком предаёте/вверяете себя Прибежищу.

----------

Маша_ла (14.04.2010)

----------


## Маша_ла

Вверяете - хорошее слово, спасибо.
Я написала - вы сдались, вы приняли прибежище, а потом - вы вверяете себя прибежищу и т.д..

----------


## Юй Кан

> Вверяете - хорошее слово, спасибо.
> Я написала - вы сдались, вы приняли прибежище, а потом - вы вверяете себя прибежищу и т.д..


Сорь, что возражаю главной тут по пупсикам (по аналогии с Зомом, главным в Питере по мирянам : ), но...

"Сдались" -- плохо. "Сдаться/сдаваться" в русском имеет негативную коннотацию. "Отреклись" -- точнее. А там как знаете. : )

А "вверять" -- это ведь и Ваше слово (см. свой первый пост)?

----------


## До

> Если surrender = "отречение" (от сансары), то surrender yourself = "отрекаетесь от [служения] себе/самости", во имя служения другим (а по сути -- Трём Драгоценностям), т.к. целиком предаёте/вверяете себя Прибежищу.


_Surrender_ там не от сансары и не от самости - нет таких смыслов, там _surrender_ по отношению к прибежищу. Типа сдались на милость прибежища (трёх драгоценностей). Мы бессильны/слабы сами по себе, поэтому прибегаем к помощи внешней силы.

Ниже: "_We wish to be free from these sufferings but at present we don't have full knowledge or full power to do so, so there is nothing much that we ourselves can do about it for the present. Now, when you undertake an important act you seek help from a powerful person: if you are sick, you consult a doctor and if you have trouble with the law, you go to a lawyer. So, when you want to be saved from the sufferings of worldly existence, you have to take refuge in the Triple Gem, which is the real helper in this undertaking_."

(_риторич._)

----------

Маша_ла (14.04.2010)

----------


## sergey

> там _surrender_ по отношению к прибежищу.


Согласен, поэтому думаю, что _surrender = вверяю (себя)_ в данном случае адекватный перевод.
Из словаря:



> 3) (обыкн. refl.) поддаваться, предаваться; to ~ (oneself) to despair впасть в отчаяние; to ~ (oneself) over to smb.'s influence подпасть под чьё-л. влияние


http://www.rambler.ru/dict/new-enru/04/31/07.shtml

----------

Маша_ла (15.04.2010)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Интересный, кстати, вопрос! Не отрыть ли для обсуждения тему "Можно ли при изменении формы, сохранить дух учения и как это сделать?" ну, или что-то типа того...


Иногда получается изменить в какой-то мере внешнюю форму подачи материала. Только можно замучаться с ссылками в тексте.
А в целом сейчас уже пытаются передавать суть с некоторым сохранением формы. Если конечно такое бывает возможно

----------


## Юй Кан

Если в этом контексте _surrender_ означает именно "доверились", а не "отреклись [от чего-либо]", то фразу

_you have surrendered, you have taken refuge_

следует переводить как

(букв.) "вы доверились, вы приняли Прибежище", либо (лит-но) "вы доверились, вы вверили себя Прибежищу". 

Соответственно, _You surrender yourself_ (как уже договорились : ) = "Вы вверяете себя Прибежищу".

----------

Маша_ла (14.04.2010)

----------


## Маша_ла

Товарищи, у меня такой простой вопрос. Смерть приходит или наступает? Как правильно говорить? Приходит, все же, наверное? 
Наступать может конец, а смерть мобильна, вроде как, да?

----------


## Евгения Горенко

Смерть приходит. Наступает момент смерти, время смерти, ее час.

----------

Маша_ла (15.04.2010)

----------


## Shunja

Вот беда то, как помрёте так и узнаете: смерть приходит иль наступает. :Cry:

----------


## До

> Товарищи, у меня такой простой вопрос. Смерть приходит или наступает? Как правильно говорить? Приходит, все же, наверное? 
> Наступать может конец, а смерть мобильна, вроде как, да?


Проблемы с русским языком?

----------

Маша_ла (15.04.2010)

----------


## Маша_ла

Проблемы, насяйника  :Smilie:  Мало сна, голова работает плохо, понимаешь  :Smilie:  4 ч. в день все же маловато будет.

----------


## Ирина Титова

Смерть - прекращение жизнедеятельности организма(толковый словарь русского языка). 
Так что по моему пониманию, в этом смысле она наступает. А в образном, которая с косой, то, конечно приходит.

----------

Маша_ла (15.04.2010)

----------


## Маша_ла

Уважаемые, у меня затык

"The third one is called objectless compassion. You must realize that, really, all ignorance of the real, they are very much tied to the ego and this causes them suffering."

Что есть "all ignorance of the real"? Все невежество привязано к действительности?

Мой корявый перевод таков: Третий вид сострадания называется состраданием без объекта. Вы должны понять, что на самом деле, все невежество (привязано к действительности?), что они очень сильно привязаны к эго и это заставляет их страдать.

Контекст:

"Compassion is of the greatest importance and should be practiced as much as possible. It should be completely instinctive. Avalokiteshvara, the Lord of Compassion, said in a sutra, “One who wishes to gain enlightenment should not practice many things, but just one, and that one is compassion.” The practice of compassion is of three kinds. Compassion to beings is the wish that, firstly your mother and then all other limitless sentient beings should be free from suffering, and the wish that you may be able to help them. Compassion to dharmas (unconditioned phenomena) is the wish that sentient beings should abandon the root of suffering, for the root of suffering is ignorance. The third one is called objectless compassion. You must realize that, really, all ignorance of the real, they are very much tied to the ego and this causes them suffering."

Далее идет вопрос-ответ:

"Q. Sentient beings are not really there?
A. No, actually sentient beings are not really there, but through attachment to ego, there arises illusory appearances. Since you desire certain of these appearances, you may also have many aversions to others, and so long as you ignorantly believe in them to be really existing, you remain caught in the closed circle which is worldly existence"

Источник

http://www.hhthesakyatrizin.org/teach_interview3.html

Спасибо!

----------


## Карма Палджор

> "The third one is called objectless compassion. You must realize that, really, all ignorance of the real, they are very much tied to the ego and this causes them suffering."
> 
> Что есть "all ignorance of the real"? Все невежество привязано к действительности?
> 
> Мой корявый перевод таков: Третий вид сострадания называется состраданием без объекта. Вы должны понять, что на самом деле, все невежество (привязано к действительности?), что они очень сильно привязаны к эго и это заставляет их страдать.


Может примерно так:  все те, кто невежественен в отношении реальности,  все они с большой силой привязаны к эго и это является причиной их страданий.

----------

Маша_ла (06.05.2010)

----------


## Юй Кан

"Третий вид сострадания — сострадание, лишённое объекта. Вы должны понять, что, по сути, все существа, заблуждающиеся относительно реальности, слишком привязаны к эго, и это является причиной их страданий."

----------

Маша_ла (06.05.2010)

----------


## Yeshe

Третий вид сострадания называется безобъектным. Вы должны понять что в невежестве относительно реальности они очень привязаны к эго, и это вызывает их страдания. 

ЗЫ. По моему человек говорил спонтанно и не всегда правильно. Я заметила, что в выступлениях мастера часто делают ошибки, и переводчик или редактор не всегда может их грамотно исправить. Когда язык неродной, то это неизбежно.

----------

Маша_ла (06.05.2010)

----------


## Юй Кан

Прямая речь она, с одной стороны, сплошь и рядом страдает несовершенством грамматических конструкций, что с другой стороны компенсируется т.н. избыточностью речи, благодаря которой, к примеру, общаясь с человеком в шумном тамбуре движущегося общего вагона и упуская/не слыша отдельные слова, всё же достаточно точно понимаете, о чём он толкует.

----------


## Маша_ла

Спасибо, ребята! Относительно языка - Святейшество в совершенстве владеет английским, поэтому тут не было перевода с тибетского. Т.е., в данном интервью, английский - язык оригинала.

----------


## Юй Кан

Маша, -ла, это -- прямая речь. Оттого некоторые места могут быть "кривыми" с т.зр. языка литературного и не вполне внятными. Что и компенсируется контекстом.

----------


## Маша_ла

Ага, понятно. Буду тогда в сложных местах идти не по словам, а по смыслу  :Smilie:

----------


## До

> dharmas (unconditioned phenomena)


Очень странно.




> "You must realize that, really, all ignorance of the real, they are very much tied to the ego and this causes them suffering."


Странная фраза. У Юй Кана неплохая догадка, скорей всего он прав.

----------

Маша_ла (07.05.2010)

----------


## Маша_ла

Когда что-то непонятно, это, наверное, всегда немного пугает  :Smilie:  Но у Святейшества есть дар объяснять сложные вещи просто. А то, что мы пока не понимаем, это просто те моменты, которые, насколько я понимаю  :Smilie: , до понимания которых мы пока не доросли. Собственно, в таких местах обычно и бывают затыки с переводом. У меня лично так  :Smilie:

----------


## До

По-моему тут неудачная фраза, возможно ошибка стенографирования.

----------


## Маша_ла

Возможно.

----------


## Маша_ла

Как по-русски называется 37 heap mandala offering? Вот этот хип мне покоя не дает  :Smilie:  Мерси!

----------


## PampKin Head

heap -> груда

----------

Маша_ла (11.06.2010)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Как по-русски называется 37 heap mandala offering? Вот этот хип мне покоя не дает  Мерси!


Небольшие горки риса или кучки риса чем смущают? Рис как пример

----------

Маша_ла (11.06.2010)

----------


## Маша_ла

Спасибо!
Мне тут единочаятели посоветовали перевести как Мандалу 37 Гор  :Smilie:  Звучит гордо  :Smilie: 

Аа, в Африке горы вот такой вышины!  :Smilie: 

А я придумала - Мандала 37 Нгор (по названия монастыря Нгор в Тибете)  :Smilie:

----------


## Маша_ла

transcendental knowledge.. что имеется в виду на тибетском, интересно, может кто знает?

Варианты - высшее познание, мудрость, осознание и т.п.? Имеется в виду пламя.

Хотелось бы быть поближе к оригинальному значению. Может кто знает, плиз?
Пока остановилась на мудрости  :Smilie: 

Спасибо!

----------


## Карма Палджор

> transcendental knowledge.. что имеется в виду на тибетском, интересно, может кто знает?
> Варианты - высшее познание, мудрость, осознание и т.п.? Имеется в виду пламя.
> Хотелось бы быть поближе к оригинальному значению. Может кто знает, плиз?
> Пока остановилась на мудрости 
> Спасибо!


Высшее знание, высшая мудрость, запредельное знание
Примеры по Эрику:
'jig rten las 'das pa
   [lokattara] *transcendental* [opposite of mundane, social]. supramundane, 
   nonunion, beyond worldliness, transcendent, passed from, beyond the world; 
   supramundane; transcendent/ transmundane
brjod med
   ineffable, inexpressible, cannot be defined, inexplicable, indescribable, unspeakable,   
*transcendental*, speech not earnestly meant, empty words, mere talk, a very large 
   number beyond words, can't be uttered, ineffable, inexpressible [JV]

stobs kyi pha rol tu phyin pa
    transcendental strength
pha rol tu phyin pa
    paramita, "gone across", "gone to the other shore", perfection, transcendental / 
    transcendent / transcending [action / virtue]. transcendent perfection [RY]
и т.п.

----------

Маша_ла (13.06.2010)

----------


## Юй Кан

Олег праф. : )
Кроме того, это самое _transcendental knowledge_ нередко используется в переводных текстах как аналог санскр. praa-j~na, т.е., букв. то самое "высшее/беспредельное знание/мудрость".

----------


## До

И как _jnana_. Но вообще угадывать _спец. термин_ по вольному англ. переводу - в корне не верно. Настоятельно вам рекомендую от такого воздержаться.

Со словом transcendental есть еще проблема в русском языке, что оно имеет два значения "трансцендентный" и "трансцендентальный" у которых противоположные смыслы. Смотрите, не ошибитесь.




> *трансцендентальный* Изначально присущий рассудку, а не приобретенный в процессе опыта; априорный.





> *трансцендентный* I Лежащий за пределами опыта, недоступный познанию, непостижимый для разума; запредельный.

----------

Маша_ла (13.06.2010)

----------


## Маша_ла

имеется в виду джняна. 

Можно и трансцедентная мудрость. но высшая более по-русски, что ли.

----------


## Юй Кан

Уж который раз: неясные термины нужно давать *вместе с контекстом*. %)
Всем -- меньше мороки...

----------


## Юй Кан

> *трансцендентальный* Изначально присущий рассудку, а не приобретенный в процессе опыта; априорный.





> *трансцендентный* I Лежащий за пределами опыта, недоступный познанию, непостижимый для разума; запредельный.


Очень неточные определения, и притом -- сугубо кантианские. Хотя термины -- схоластические, т.е. они куда древнее и шире кантовского толкования.
Если нужно -- насканю полные из Философского. энциклоп. словаря, т.к. в сети отыскать не удалось.

----------


## Маша_ла

Контекст секретен, поэтому не выдается. Спасибо! Все поняла, очень выручили  :Smilie:

----------


## Маша_ла

У меня новый вопрос, наверное, к практикующим учения традиций Дзогчен и Нингма: что есть по-русски earth ter?
Контекст: "At twenty, at the request of Thartse Khenpo, he went to Ngor Monastery in Central Tibet. There he discovered many teachings and objects as earth ter". Вот все понятно, окромя earth ter.
Биография Джамьянга Кхенце Вангпо, если че.
Спасибо большое!

А! И вот далее кстати, перечисление найденных сокровищ: "They included Thugje Chenpo Semnyi Ngalso, discovered at Tragmar Drinzang; Lama Kuzhi Drupthap at Damsho Nyingtrung; Tsasum Gyutrul Trawa at Singu Yutso; and Tsasum Chidu at Yarlung Sheltrak." Это что было - люди, учения или как это назвать, что он открыл в разных местах вокруг монастыря Нгор, как я понимаю?

Спасибо! Извините за глупые вопросы, если че  :Smilie:

----------


## До

> У меня новый вопрос, наверное, к практикующим учений традиций Дзогчен и Нингма: что есть по-русски earth ter?


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Terma_(Buddhism)




> Earth treasures include not only texts, but also sacred images, ritual instruments, and medicinal substances, and are found in many places

----------

Маша_ла (17.06.2010)

----------


## Eternal Jew

Машечка, но это же в самом деле элементарно.  :Smilie:  

Вспомните, пожалуйста - _терма_ (тэрма) Гуру Ринпоче (Падмасамбхавы) были сокрыты где? ... То есть были терма ума, а были и терма земли - реликвии, маленькие списки желтого цвета с письменами дакини, изображения самого Гуру Ринпоче и т.п. (гонг тэр и са тэр)  ... Если не вру, были еще терма "пространства". Все это открывали _тертоны_.

Поняли, как это можно перевести?  :Smilie:

----------

Маша_ла (17.06.2010)

----------


## Маша_ла

он открыл терма в земле? Земляные терма, терма, сокрытые в земле или как это по-русски? Моя не понимай  :Smilie:  Сорри  :Smilie:

----------


## Карма Палджор

> он открыл терма в земле? Земляные терма, терма, сокрытые в земле или как это по-русски? Моя не понимай  Сорри


У вас было написано: There he discovered many teachings and objects as earth ter
"Там он обнаружил множество учений и предметов в виде сокроищниц (терма) земли".

По-моему всё достаточно ясно. Или вы не очень знакомы с таким явлением как тертёны?

----------


## Маша_ла

Я с ними вообще не знакома, если честно  :Smilie:  Спасибо.

----------


## Eternal Jew

Так и пишите: "терма земли". ... А заодно почитайте что-нибудь про тертонов и классификацию терма. Лучше всего - у Тулку Ургьена Ринпоче и Намкая Норбу Ринпоче, хотя и другая литература наверняка имеется.

----------

Маша_ла (17.06.2010)

----------


## Илона

Добрый день,

Подскажите пожалуйста, есть ли какой-то устоявшийся перевод для понятия из дзэн-буддизма "*strong back, soft front*" (имеется в виду, что крепкий "костяк" позволит не терять самообладание в моменты испытаний, а мягкое незащищённое сердце позволит "присутствовать" и сопереживать другим, без впадания в сентиментализм). Подробнее - здесь: http://hamptonroads.com/2009/09/what...ack-soft-front

Заранее благодарю.

----------

Еше Нинбо (03.11.2011)

----------


## Еше Нинбо

> Добрый день,
> 
> Подскажите пожалуйста, есть ли какой-то устоявшийся перевод для понятия из дзэн-буддизма "*strong back, soft front*" (имеется в виду, что крепкий "костяк" позволит не терять самообладание в моменты испытаний, а мягкое незащищённое сердце позволит "присутствовать" и сопереживать другим, без впадания в сентиментализм). Подробнее - здесь: http://hamptonroads.com/2009/09/what...ack-soft-front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Заранее благодарю.


А Ваш вариант перевода какой?

----------


## Еше Нинбо

Мой вариант перевода (литературного): Парамита терпения :Smilie:

----------

Joy (03.11.2011)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Подскажите пожалуйста, есть ли какой-то устоявшийся перевод для понятия из дзэн-буддизма "*strong back, soft front*" (имеется в виду, что крепкий "костяк" позволит не терять самообладание в моменты испытаний, а мягкое незащищённое сердце позволит "присутствовать" и сопереживать другим, без впадания в сентиментализм). Подробнее - здесь: http://hamptonroads.com/2009/09/what...ack-soft-front.


Сам -- по аналогии с названием собрания коанов Zen Flesh, Zen Bones : ) -- перевёл бы как "твёрдая кость, мягкая плоть".

----------

AndyZ (03.11.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (03.11.2011)

----------


## Уэф

> У меня вопрос:
> five degenerations - это пять вырождений (коряво как-то звучит), или есть какой-то более корректный эквивалент в русском языке?


я бы сказал "пороки"

----------


## Илона

> А Ваш вариант перевода какой?


Мы с коллегой тут немного теряемся. Рассматриваем такие варианты: "крепкие плечи/спина, мягкое/доброе сердце", "железный хребет, беззащитное сердце" и т.п. Само выступление предназначено для непосвящённых в тонкости буддизма, и автор упоминает об этом понятии, говоря о сострадании обречённым, которое полно внутренней силы и спокойствия. Спасибо за Ваш вариант перевода в следующем послании, к сожалению, в этом контексте его употребить не получится.

----------

Еше Нинбо (04.11.2011)

----------


## Илона

> Сам -- по аналогии с названием собрания коанов Zen Flesh, Zen Bones : ) -- перевёл бы как "твёрдая кость, мягкая плоть".


Огромное спасибо за Ваш вариант. Мне очень нравится. Посоветуюсь с коллегой по переводу.

----------


## Joy

> strong back, soft front


Такой вариант:
непоколебимая доброта.


Удачного выступления =)

----------


## Илона

> Такой вариант:
> непоколебимая доброта.
> 
> 
> Удачного выступления =)


Спасибо, Татья!

Выступление не наше - мы его переводим только  :Smilie:

----------

